# Homeowner siliconed Stucco fine cracks



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I just did an estimate for a stucco job and the homeowner apparently filled in all the fine cracks in the stucco with SILICONE. At least it looks like clear silicone to me. He didn't keep the old caulking tube so I have to assume it is pure silicone.

Yes, it might be the clear Dap acrylic + silicone caulking that is paintable but I have no way of testing it. He didn't even flatten out the silicone either.

I can't test it because the samples are too small and embedded in the stucco. Normally you can put paint on the silicone and it will bead or slip off the surface.

I'm not going to take on this job because I can't warranty it.

Has anyone else turned down a similar job?

I hate turning down work but I don't want to put my name on this project.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> I just did an estimate for a stucco job and the homeowner apparently filled in all the fine cracks in the stucco with SILICONE. At least it looks like clear silicone to me. He didn't keep the old caulking tube so I have to assume it is pure silicone.
> 
> Yes, it might be the clear Dap acrylic + silicone caulking that is paintable but I have no way of testing it. He didn't even flatten out the silicone either.
> 
> ...


yeah you should pass on this one. At least if they are expecting a warranty.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never have come across that one - thank goodness. Just proof that you should need a license to buy and handle silicone caulk.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Never have come across that one - thank goodness. Just proof that you should need a license to buy and handle silicone caulk.


a concealed caulk carry license maybe?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I did a shop last summer where the HO siliconed about 30 butt joints in the siding and had smeared it everywhere. Spent the better part of two days mechanically removing as much as possible, but there was no way to warranty that. It's actually quite easy to test by just putting a little paint on there and if it's silicone, it'll come right off after drying.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> I did a shop last summer where the HO siliconed about 30 butt joints in the siding and had smeared it everywhere. Spent the better part of two days mechanically removing as much as possible, but there was no way to warranty that. It's actually quite easy to test by just putting a little paint on there and if it's silicone, it'll come right off after drying.


I could spend a day gouging out the silicone in the stucco but it would have to be re-stucco'd in my opinion. There are vertical lines of silicone everywhere. This a newer home and I cannot reproduce the stucco finish. Some painter is just going to ignore it and the homeowner won't care because he is selling the house.

The neighbors will know that I did the painting regardless of who owns the house. I don't want to earn a bad rep.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

It could be this product http://www.sashco.com/products/lexel/
I used it to caulk the exterior wood frames on my former house before I painted. It held up for over 12 years that I know of.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Lexell is damn good chit, but homeowners probably wouldnt use it. 

Anyway, I would just have the HO's waive it, and spray some coverstain or smear some paintable caulk over the silicone, and paint it.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

For the possibly 5 billionth time I'm gonna say this on here, nothing sticks to cured silicone. Not even silicone. Not coverstain, bin, whatever. It's just not fun to remove, but that's the only solution.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> For the possibly 5 billionth time I'm gonna say this on here, nothing sticks to cured silicone. Not even silicone. Not coverstain, bin, whatever. It's just not fun to remove, but that's the only solution.


I have got xim to stick to cured silicone plenty of times.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Smith. 

Correct. You'll have to remove any larger chunks, and re-stucco. 

Around here, to be good/excellent, you have to know a bunch of stuff. 

So here's the typical work we have to do sometimes...in order TO paint.
* Yard service remove bushes/plants (trimmers, chainsaws, etc.)
* Cut, remove stucco
* Re-frame if necessary
* Apply paper/wrap
* Install lath
* Base coat and color coat (cementious and or acrylics)
* Prime/Paint. 

Whew...finally the painting stage. lol :vs_frown::batman:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

JUST SAY NO! The headaches such a job can give are priceless. HO put the silicone in there, he has a problem!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

jennifertemple said:


> JUST SAY NO! The headaches such a job can give are priceless. HO put the silicone in there, he has a problem!


Right on. I've said this many times but it deserves repeating, learning when to say no one of the best business lessons I've learned. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

We did an exterior job that the first painter/handy man hired had used pure silicone to caulk everything. When they started painting it of course failed on the caulk lines. I saw some of the empty tubes of caulking in the trash can and it was pure silicone.


We did a test area where we caulked over the silicone and painted. It held so we did the whole house. We repainted that house 7 years later and it was still in good shape not one failure from it. Its been 10 years now from the first paint job we did and it has held up fine I was out there painting a new shed they had built a couple weeks ago so I looked it over. This is not a recommendation to do that. Now days I would probably run but at the time I had just started my business and it was work so I did it.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Yup. While caulk technically doesnt adhere to silicone, it will encapsulate it enough that it will PROBABLY never fail, especially if you put it on thick. Lexell would probably encapsulate it very well, and it might even stick. It sticks to wet surfaces. Difficult to work with though, as its oil based. Some day, I'll do a test. Reality dictates that most people arent gonna shell out the money to remove it all, so I say, have a waiver with the HO in writing, do the best you can, and git'rdone.

I dont understand why noones sued the silicone people to put an "unpaintable" warning in big letters on their tubes. Hell, I've caught paint stores selling it. I almost used it, cuz I thought it was just clear caulking.


----------

